# Toxic Raisins?



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

I`ve read on here that raisins are toxic to hedgegogs,But I feed my hedgie with Brown`s ZOO-Vital Hedgehog Food which includes raisins.It also inclueds some other dried fruits and veggies.Would this be a major problem?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Brown's is a horrible food and shouldn't be fed, not even as part of a mix with good quality foods. A mix of two or three high quality cat food is the best choice.


----------



## Akeno=] (Dec 24, 2008)

Phew.Glad I cought that soon enough. Thanks!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, check out Reaper's list of cat foods (in the Diet and Nutrition section) if you are looking for some ideas.


----------

